# best intro to historicism



## Scott (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the best intro to historicism? I see unfortunately that Val Finnel has taken down the intro his site had up for a long time, which is too bad.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 2, 2006)

Left Behind by the Jesuits


----------

